# Meows when picked up?



## mjbgsd (Dec 23, 2004)

Why do some cats meow when you pick em up? I pick one of my cats up, piper, and she meows really loudly. She's not angry because she purrs. Is their something wrong with her? She loves people, so... I don't know.


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

my cat will meow too sometimes when i pick him up...i kno that my cat just doesnt like being picked up and as soon as ido he meows and stays for 30 seconds and jumps off...he'd rather be playing and running aorund with me than having me pickhim up so he meows..


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know why, but Mellie does that too, 8 out of 10 times I pick her up, she meows like she doesn't like it, but she doesn't try to get away, and soon starts purring.

I just think it's because she's a girl..... 8)


----------

